# I think my 508 finally bit the dust.



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Just doing constant reboots. Get to 2 of 5, maybe 3 of 5, then reboots. When the acquiring signal screen is on, I can get to the menu. Tried to do check switch, gets part way through, then reboots. Even if just on the Point Dish screen watching what appears to be a good signal, it will only stay a few minutes, then reboot.

Tried an old switch I had laying around, no change.

Don't want to upgrade and get a new commitment and DVR fees.

A couple of people offered 508s before, but I got distracted and never got back to them.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

It should stay running even without the dish cable connected, right?


----------



## Blowgun (May 23, 2008)

The DISH coax cable isn't necessary to keep the 508 running. If you suspect the hard drive is the fault, there are somethings you could try, but they would void the "warranty".

If you decided to replace your 508, I thought the 512 was suppose to be grandfathered and that the monthly costs were to remain the same?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

No warranty. I opened it this morning and replaced the fan that had been acting up. Tried to let it run for a while without the cables attached, even just sitting on the menu. No matter what I do, it reboots after about 2-3 minutes.

I can't remember if they said they would ship a 512 or if there were any costs involved. The 211 required a tech visit which I don't want.


----------



## gtal98 (Jan 30, 2011)

I think they will ship you a 512. I'm guessing the 211 probably required a tech visit because you don't currently have any HD receivers? And a HD dish would be required.


----------



## Simplylinked (Jun 11, 2012)

Good luck on the 508. We are nursing ours along too. Have our original 501 too.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

SayWhat? said:


> No warranty. I opened it this morning and replaced the fan that had been acting up. Tried to let it run for a while without the cables attached, even just sitting on the menu. No matter what I do, it reboots after about 2-3 minutes.
> 
> I can't remember if they said they would ship a 512 or if there were any costs involved. The 211 required a tech visit which I don't want.


Try to eliminate HDD issues - disconnect power or/and IDE cable from the drive and see if reboots will continue.


----------

